# the b14sleeper:)



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

who can host pictures for me? it doesnt work for me?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

-create an account at www.photobucket.com
-click on browse, and upload your pictures from your computer
-once you have uploaded the pictures, click on the link for each of them and copy that link
-click on the image button (should be next to the Bold, Italic, Underline and the alignment buttons) and copy the link for the picture into the box that pops up. 
-click submit reply, and you're done!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

sorry only have two pics, both are crappy


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

and the other crappy one


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

in case your wondering, car is a custom MAACO midnite blue. i aslo redded out the tails, made my own stealth corners, painted grille black, have my gay little coffee can muffler, and more, will post after i get more pics.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, the pics do suck you cant see anything...

Sounds like its nice


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

shadows own you


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

What are your mods? Gotta be fast to be a sleeper :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> What are your mods? Gotta be fast to be a sleeper :thumbup:


well, cut air box, and a coffee can...but mods are coming this summer(stromung exhaust,Hotshot headers and CAI, UR pulleys, SE-R cat, carbon fiber hood and trunk, tein basics, and Konig GT-R's) will turbo eventually, but maybe next summer


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well save your money from the N/A parts and go turbo first....I know I did what you just poste..


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hehehehe, sleeper. 

IMO, it would have to be a teal sentra, with stock tires, and air suspension. Turbo'd of course. But this ain't bad, if you want E-Mail those pics, i'll try and touch them up in Photoshop get a little less contrast.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*re*

it looks like a moonshine runner.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> well save your money from the N/A parts and go turbo first....I know I did what you just poste..


yes, your looking at spending about a grand on the header/exhaust combo, when the header isn't gonna work with turbo and the exhaust will have to be upgraded again when you boost (2" will be very resective for it).


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice..but too bad the pics were so dark.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ASsman said:


> Hehehehe, sleeper.
> 
> IMO, it would have to be a teal sentra, with stock tires, and air suspension.



air suspension = RICE


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> air suspension = RICE


Hmmph, Really? Wow, didn't know that. Now I do. :thumbup: , I always thought there was some advantage.


----------

